# is this worms?



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

i just pulled this out of shelly's butt. she pooped out 2 of them and then a big glob of liquid. anybody know what it could be from? and if it is worms what do i do?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah...that's worms! get her wormed, and quick. I would get the wormer from your vet, or use Panacur if you can find it. Follow the instructions on the bottle. I would worm her once now, and once in 2 weeks, and see what your vet says from there... some over-the-counter wormers don't hit all the worms there are, so, you want the broadest spectrum wormer you can get.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a roundworm. Where there is one, there are many. She has a pretty heavy infestation it looks like. Go to the vet (put it in a baggy and show the vet) and get prescription wormer. I wouldn't do anything over the counter. She will likely have diarrhea and poop out more of these worms as she gets rid of them. If she has a heavy worm load, she may even throw up worms. Definitely this is something urgent that you should take care of today.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

ok thank you guys for your quick responses! i have an appointment at 1145 but i have to leave the house for a while before that, do you think she will be ok in her crate?

also where did the worms come from? how can i prevent them from coming back?


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

sjm said:


> also where did the worms come from? how can i prevent them from coming back?


They are passed through feces from just about any animal even wild animals so your dog could have gotten it any were even your own yard. All dogs get them at some point so don't feel too bad it's nothing you did wrong, even the cleanest human child can get head lice.
When my dogs have worms I give them meds to flush out the worms (raw carrots work great as a preventive) and then wash the dog especially their feet. Then I disinfect any things that they come into contact with regularly like bedding, toys and even outside play areas like concrete.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

How did you make out at the vets? You should treat your other dog(s) as well.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

the vet gave her a dewormer and said she would probably poop out a few more, but i haven't seen any, so maybe all that she had was just those 2. she also said that roundworms can live in the soil for 30-35 years and since shelly likes to lick her paws thats probably where she got them from.

thanks for the responses, ill let my roommates know about possibly treating the other pups. but just another question, does any body use a dewormer on a regular basis? ive heard you can get one that also treats fleas? should i be giving this to shelly?

also, i took the worm in to the vet like brodysmom said to and the vet said she was running low on roundworm specimens and if she could keep the one i brought in! i said SURE get that nasty thing away from me! LOL


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Our monthly heartworm preventative also prevents roundworms (lol I checked after seeing that picture), which I would be giving to her in the warm weather to protect her from heartworms anyway. We dont need to worm b/c we give flea/tick preventative and heartworm meds, which cover them against parasites. I know that some dont like to give the preventatives though so maybe they will chime in about worming.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holy cow! That's a huge worm.

When I got Godric he had small-medium sized worms, white ones I think hookworms I was told, it's fairly easy to get rid of.

I'm not sure about routine worming, but I know some preventatives do guard against them, like mentioned above.

Good luck :]


----------

